# sdl12 vs sdl2 dependencies



## nunotex (Apr 20, 2019)

Hello,

I'm a little bit confused about a port should update sdl dependency from 1.2 to 2.0.

I will give 2 examples to make this simplier:

==> games/openttd:

This port is updated to last version but it still uses sdl12. For what I've read, openttd supports sdl2 for a long time.

Question: should openttd port be updated to use sdl2?

==> games/abuse_sdl:

This game is old and only support sdl12 and this way this port need the use of sdl12.

Thanks,

Nuno Teixeira


----------



## SirDice (Apr 23, 2019)

nunotex said:


> This port is updated to last version but it still uses sdl12. For what I've read, openttd supports sdl2 for a long time.
> 
> Question: should openttd port be updated to use sdl2?


Ask the maintainer. He might have a good reason not to use SDL2.


nunotex said:


> ==> games/abuse_sdl:
> 
> This game is old and only support sdl12 and this way this port need the use of sdl12.


Port doesn't have a maintainer. So its status quo is kept unless someone provides patches to update it. If it stops building and can't be fixed it will be marked as BROKEN. If it's been BROKEN too long and nobody is willing to fix it it will eventually be removed from the ports tree.


----------

